# Visa 176-jobs & Housing



## jennies (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, I am at the early stages of trying for 176 state sponsored visa in ACT, I fit under the catagory 'Organisation & Methods Analyst' does anyone know how much they are paid, the job has to be in Canberra or in the suburbs for the first 2 years? Also where is the cheapest suburb to rent in Canberra? Please help, we are thinking of pulling out the process due to the case Agent not providing this information?
x


----------

